# Tug Hill Plateau



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, I'm going down to the dealer on Monday to place my order for a 4 wheeler....I was looking online to see if theres any good atv trails in Mass, well there's only about 4.....So now I'm looking to see if anyone is from or has ridden in the tug hill plateau area of New York & could give me any info on trail maps & such.....also do you need to register the atv's in New York say just to ride for a weekend, I ask because I saw in New Hampshire & Maine that it doesnt matter if you ride a day or a year you need to register it & it's like $70 bucks

THANKS


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

To ride trails in NY you must be insured and registered.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yes i live 20 minutes away from tug, right now you can't ride there sleds domain and a quad will suck in the 4 feet of snow thats on the ground now, if a sledder catches ya you might get more than you want to deal with,

they have miles of trails all kinds and you have to be legal but it would be worth it, we have a snirt run every spring, last couple years it has been in deep snow and then of course mud, youdefinately need a buddy to ride with because most people get stuck

it's nothing to see a 1000 quads up there, but it is so big you see a little at a time, i mean huge, in summer if ya go hope it rains because it gets dusty


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;933200 said:


> yes i live 20 minutes away from tug, right now you can't ride there sleds domain and a quad will suck in the 4 feet of snow thats on the ground now, if a sledder catches ya you might get more than you want to deal with,
> 
> they have miles of trails all kinds and you have to be legal but it would be worth it, we have a snirt run every spring, last couple years it has been in deep snow and then of course mud, youdefinately need a buddy to ride with because most people get stuck
> 
> it's nothing to see a 1000 quads up there, but it is so big you see a little at a time, i mean huge, in summer if ya go hope it rains because it gets dusty


Oh, I wasn't planning on going until the summer anyways, Thanx for the info though, is there a website with trail maps or something......I will register & get a license plate for my 4 wheeler in Mass, but when I go to ride in New York do I have to pay a user fee or something, one guy said you need insurance, is this true, Mass doesn't even make you get insurance, just register it & get the plate


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

we are the tax kings so yes you have to be plated and insured, google snirtrun tug hill try it on youtube also, barnescorners is where it begins so use that as your town to start, i beleive it is run by the sled clubs, it is in early april


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder how much insurance would cost for a 4 wheeler.....Anyways how do you like living there are there any racetracks near you & are there any decent jobs in your area, In Mass there are no jobs, I do road construction for a living & have been laid off for almost a year now


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

TommyMac;933886 said:


> I wonder how much insurance would cost for a 4 wheeler.....Anyways how do you like living there are there any racetracks near you & are there any decent jobs in your area, In Mass there are no jobs, I do road construction for a living & have been laid off for almost a year now


 You forgot the Sales Tax the State of Mass. collects on Your Quad that You can only legally ride on Public Land in One State Forest way out west . 
Plus All the " Other " Ridiculous Fees We Pay .
Bob


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Bandit;934377 said:


> You forgot the Sales Tax the State of Mass. collects on Your Quad that You can only legally ride on Public Land in One State Forest way out west .
> Plus All the " Other " Ridiculous Fees We Pay .
> Bob


Yeah, I knew about the sales tax & then my old man said that the only place you can register them is someplace in Worcester....It's still cheaper than the race car though  I googled mass atv trails & there all out in the Lenox,Pittsfield,Stockbridge area which I dont mind in a way because I'll stay @ the Mohawk Trail/River campground I think it's in Florida,Ma, I also saw that there's the Pisgah State Park in Winchester,NH which is awesome seen we always go to Monadnock Speedway so we can hit the trails in the morning then watch the races @ night....Plus my dad's uncle lives on Village St in Medway & has about 5+ acres of land to play with in the snow

Tom


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

for basic liability it's like 70bucks or less i have about 6 m/cs so its all grouped together, its not bad, as faras race tracks go, we have a few it all depends what your looking for, the ones close are oswego [modified] can am watkins glen then we have m/c tracks as far aswork we have alot of road construction going on now, heres a fewbig names,barret paving ,santaro, riccelli they are allbig road contractors, plus there are others. if ya talked to the people i told you about i am sure they could tell ya more,

and ya gotta like snow because we get a ****load every year


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been to Oswego for the supers....you need some balls to run that track, I myself like the dirt tracks the best & most fun to run I've only got to run @ Lebanon Valley Speedway which was a ton of fun....I wonder if someone could make a livin plowin snow up there, due any of the towns hire subs to plow roads


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

back in the day i use to push the mods around for something to do on a saturday, and when it rained we would go out and dry the track off, let me tell you the corners are scary in a 4wd at 60, then you look and theres some ******* in a converted ambulance hauler pushing you to the wall,

i quit when i seen a dumb ass hit the wall, kinda led me to beleive there was alot of morons out there,

the city of syracuse does but i feel its all wrapped up, by people that do it for years, plowing is a tough gig around here, we get so much snow almost everybody has some way to get rid of it, and then you get the ones that don't pay, i just wait for a huge storm and plow them in at night, i like to pack it under theyre vehicle if i can,that way they have to use manual labor to remove it, just leaving a sno bank isn't as effective because they just call a guy to push it out of the way.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

I kind of figured that everyone has there own plow set-up's & contracts....I guess I'll just live in Mass, maybe move out to the Berkshires somewhere were they get decent snow but still have state roads to sign on with Mass-Highway & plow


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you can always visit lol


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Thats right....I just wanted to ride without hassle & now I found out that to even ride in NH or ME you need to pay $70 to register a 4 wheeler.....Ya know, wouldn't ya think that if you register the vehicle in your home state that you could ride in any state.....Like a car can, I guess not....Oh Well @ least I can look forward to ordering a new 4 wheeler on Monday


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

what are ya getting any way


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

I was thinkin about a Arctic Cat 300 recreation model


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

ooph are you sure?what is your price range, try and get something a little bigger if ya can, you will get bored fast imo unless of course ya just want to putt around, if ya got a 500 it would have a good resale, atleast meaning you would have a bigger crowd that would buy it, then you can move up to a 650 , i guess it comes down to what ya want to spend


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

I live 15 minutes from IPLOSNOW. One more thing for the most part especially on the hill you should be a member of the local club. The club requires you to be a member to ride on their trails, but they rarely enforce it. You are technically trespassing if you ride on a club trail without being a member. Some towns such as the town of Webb require you to buy a pass from them to leagally ride in their town and they DO enforce it. SNIRT run stands for snow ice and dirt it is huge messy and alot of fun. You will really regret getting a 300. You will be riding full throttle all the time to be over 40 MPH 400 cc is the very least. If you want to go through the mud you need power and 4x4.


----------

